# Leise min. 2TB HDD mit 7200rpm



## Sight (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

suche aktuell eine interne Festplatte die relativ schnell ist, dafür aber leise mit min. 2TB. Habe eine WD Red Pro hier rumfliegen, jedoch ist mir diese bei Zugriffen zu laut. 
Die Festplatte würde überwiegend als Datengrab und gelegentlich für große Spiele verwendet werden. 

Habe noch ne alte 250GB WD Blue mit 7200rpm bei mir verbaut, welche auch relativ leise ist, habe jedoch gesehen, das die "neuen" Blues alle mit 5400rpm laufen. 
Ist der Performance Unterschied groß, bzw. fühlbar bei 5400rpm verglichen mit einer 7200rpm Platte? Leiser wird eine mit 5.4k ja schon sein. Verstehe nicht warum meine alte WD Blue so leise ist und die RED mit 7.2k so laut ist. Kapazitätsbedingt?

Kann mir einer eine gute 7200rpm Platte empfehlen mit min. 2TB? Hab bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrung mit WD gemacht, hatte 3 Seagate Platten und alle 3 sind nach und nach kaputt gegangen, die WDs und Samsungs laufen bis heute noch. Bedeutet nicht das ich gegen Seagate oder andere bin, falls jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, bin ich offen für alles.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2018)

Leider hat Samsung aufgegeben, die hab ich nie gehört.
Oder Hitachi.

Vom Rest kann man nur noch WD empfehlen, die sind einigermaßen leise (die 5400er).
Toshiba würde ich meiden, die haben Haltbarkeitsprobleme und Seagate rappelt, wie ein Sack Nüsse, meine jedenfalls (ST2000DM001).

Der Unterschied zwischen 7200U/min und 5400 U/min ist nicht so gravierend.


----------



## Jimini (26. Januar 2018)

WD ist in der Tat empfehlenswert. Von meinen 15 oder 16 3TB-Toshibas ist in 3 Jahren Dauerbetrieb bislang glaube ich eine ausgefallen - wobei die noch funktionierte, nur plötzlich mehrmals täglich SATA-Interface-Fehler vom Kernel geloggt wurden, weshalb ich sie dann umgehend ausgetauscht habe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sight (26. Januar 2018)

Hmm hätte noch nen ebay WOW Gutschein, würde die hier für 85 bekommen: Seagate BarraCuda HDD ST4000DM004 - 4TB 256 MB Cache 3.5zoll SATA600  | eBay


Oder die hier WD 3 TB Red™ BULK (WD30EFRX), Interne Festplatte, 3.5 Zoll 718037799674 | eBay ist zwar ne RED aber mit 5400RPM die PRo die ich da hab ist eine mit 7200RPM

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Januar 2018)

Die HGST Deskstar wäre noch eine Idee:
HGST Deskstar 7K3000 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (HDS723020BLA642) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe allerdings selber mit der genannten HGST-Festplatte noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt.




Sight schrieb:


> Hmm hätte noch nen ebay WOW Gutschein, würde die hier für 85 bekommen: [...]
> 
> 
> Oder die hier [...] ist zwar ne RED aber mit 5400RPM die PRo die ich da hab ist eine mit 7200RPM
> ...



Von Seagate würde ich die Finger lassen, die Barracudas sind nicht gerade für hohe Zuverlässigkeit bekannt. 
Die WD Red Pro habe ich mit 6 TB selbst verbaut, die ist für ne HDD überdurchschnittlich flink, aber das Surren ist ähnlich deutlich vernehmbar wie bei den älteren Velociraptoren mit 10.000 rpm  --  also auch kein Leisetreter. Wobei das Geräusch der WD Red Pro eher ein hochfrequentes Rauschen ist, nicht so ein Geklapper wie bei Seagate.


----------



## Sight (26. Januar 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Die HGST Deskstar wäre noch eine Idee:
> HGST Deskstar 7K3000 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (HDS723020BLA642) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Habe allerdings selber mit der genannten HGST-Festplatte noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt.
> ...




Ja hatte bis jetzt auch keine guten Erfahrungen mit Seagates (siehe Post oben) gemacht, hab gehofft die haben sich bisschen gebessert. Ja die Pro ist schon flink und im Leerlauf kaum hörbar aber sobald zugriffe stattfinden machst sie mir zu viele geräusche.

Evtl. nehme ich dann die RED 3TB mit 5400rpm, hab öfters gelesen, das diese relativ leise sein sollen, hoffe die performance ist nicht nicht so kacke bei 5400rpm, bis jetzt nur 7200 benutzt.
WD 3 TB Red™ BULK (WD30EFRX), Interne Festplatte, 3.5 Zoll 718037799674 | eBay


----------



## bastian123f (26. Januar 2018)

Hab ne Toshiba P300 3TB gleich neben mir. Die kann ich kaom hören. Aber die soll teils lauter als andere sein. Da habe ich wohl ein sehr gutes Modell erwischt. 
Aber naja. Die kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Für das Geld ist die Leistung für mich unschlagbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2018)

Sight schrieb:


> suche aktuell eine interne Festplatte die relativ schnell ist, dafür aber leise mit min. 2TB. Habe eine WD Red Pro hier rumfliegen, jedoch ist mir diese bei Zugriffen zu laut.


Lösung 1: Entkopplungsrahmen, das macht Deine HDD merklich ruhiger:
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lösung 2: Leise und langsam
Wirklich leise aber nicht schnell: Western Digital WD Red 3TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
deine WD Red Pro hat ein relativ hohes Betriebsgeräusch. Die 3TB Konsumer Variante ist erheblich leiser im Test (29dB zu 39dB)

Lies Dir den umfassenden Test in Ruhe durch. Im Idle sind alle heute ziemlich leise, bei Schreibzugriffen werden dann die Köpfe laut. Darum sind HDDs mit weniger Platten, idealerweise nur einer, sehr leise, aber eben nicht schnell. Gerade die Zugriffszeiten varieren extrem. Schnell heißt laut. Es ist ganz einfach.
Test: 54 HDDs and SSHDs, reviewed: the best drives for your desktop, laptop, and NAS - Noise levels

Lösung 3: 2,5% und SSHD
Als 2,5" ist diese zur Zeit mit 2TB am leisesten, aber auch sehr langsam. Wenn Du wiederholte Datenzugriffe hast, gibt es das Modell auch als SSHD mit 8GB Flash Speicher für 15,-€ mehr. Als 3,5" Variante mit 7200U/min wird es dann, gerade als SSDH richtig schnell, ist aber nicht mehr silent.
HDD 2,5": Seagate BarraCuda Compute 2TB, 2.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSHD 2,5": Seagate FireCuda Compute 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSHD 3,5" : Seagate FireCuda 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lösung 4: Helium gefüllte Festplatte
Der völlig überteuerte "Geheimtip" sind diese Helium gefüllten Platten, dann hast Du es schnell und leise
https://geizhals.de/?cat=hde7s&v=e&...s%7E1654_heliumgef%FCllt%7E5351_21%7E957_HGST

Als reines Datengrab ist es aber alles schnell genug, meine Meinung. Ich habe mir gerade eine WD 3TB Red bestellt. Die kommt morgen.


----------



## Sight (26. Januar 2018)

Danke für eure Hilfe, hab jetzt die Red mit 3TB bestellt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2018)

Sight schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe, hab jetzt die Red mit 3TB bestellt


Um Dich zu beruhigen, meine kam gerade an und es ist? ruhig ist es 
Vorher war diese eingebaut, und trotz Entkopplungsrahmen hörte man es brummen. leise, aber für mich störend.
Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die neue WD 3TB ist wirklich lese. Berührt man sie, fühlt man, dass sie läuft, aber es dringt nicht zum Gehäuse. 
Die alte Platte "fühlte" ich überall, egal, ob man den CPU-Kühler, die Grafikkarte oder das Gehäuse berührte.
Die neue Platte fühlt man nirgendwo, das bischen Vibration nimmt der Entkopplungsrahmen vollständig auf.
Western Digital WD Red 3TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die rein sequenzielle Geschwindigkeit, eine andere interessiert mich für große Datenpakete nicht, ist besser als 
gedacht, die 5 Jahre alte 7200 U/min drehende Toshiba 1TB war nicht schneller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

